# LIVE ALDABRA STATUE



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 18, 2012)

*This adult female aldabra is SKY. One of seven females in our breeding group. She is our least shy female and relishes being scratched!*


----------



## Q'sTortie (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow! the perfect pose!


----------



## pdrobber (Sep 18, 2012)

she's like a model, so slim and tall! haha


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 18, 2012)

Standing tall!


----------



## wellington (Sep 18, 2012)

She's beautiful, and she knows it


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 18, 2012)

pdrobber said:


> she's like a model, so slim and tall! haha


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 18, 2012)

Cool!


----------

